# In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren



## Schmenki (22. Februar 2012)

*In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Hallo Zusammen,

so langsam wird mein Gehäuse etwas voll...
Ich frage mich, wie ich meinen Lüfter auf der CPU montieren soll. (Kühler = Scythe Mugen 3)
Der Kühler kann nur in der waagerechten Position bleiben (s. Schaubild)
Unter dem Kühler kann auch kein Lüfter Platz nehmen...

D.h. ich muss den Lüfter entweder saugend oder blasend über dem Kühler montieren.
Für die Luftzyrkulation nicht wirklich ideal.

Da ich meinen i7 2600k ein wenig übertakten möchte, benötige ich auch angemessene Kühlung.

Also ich glaube es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Lüfter blasend auf den Kühler setzen obwohl dann die Luft endgegen der Luftzyrkulation geblasen wird.
2. Eventuell den 120mm DW umdrehen so dass dieser auf den Küler bläst und der SlipStream saugend, so dass die warme Luft nach oben transportiert wird.

Was meint ihr?

Hier ein Bild (Nicht lachen ist mein ersten Werk  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe und Gruß,
Schmenki


----------



## RRCRoady (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Da du im Moment mehr Luft raus saugst als rein bläst, würde ich den 120er DW Richtung CPU Kühler drehen. Dann wird dieser schon mal mit Luft von "draussen" versorgt. Und den Scythe Lüfter dann saugend montieren. Es sollte immer mehr Luft reingeblasen als rausgesaugt werden da sonst Staub durch sämtliche Öffnungen in das Gehäuse gesaugt wird. Das Netzteil ist zwar nicht eingezeichnet, aber ich denke dass auch diese noch Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugt.

Gruß


----------



## Schmenki (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Ja sorry.
NT liegt unten und hat eine eigene Luftzufuhr von außen.
Spielt also mehr oder weniger keine Rolle in der Luftzyrkulation.

Wenn der 120er DW reinsaugt, dann eventuell auch durch das Mainboard die Drehzahl bestimmen lassen?
Oder ggf. Scythe und 120er DW mit Y-Kabel an CPU Fan Connector anschließen?

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## RRCRoady (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Hallo!

Ich würd den DW ganz normal an das Mainboard anstecken. Y Kabel an den CPU Connector würd ich nicht machen!

Gruß,
Roady


----------



## Diweex (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

In dieser Konstellation würd ich vermuten, dass du den Lüfter saugend montieren solltest, sonst "kämpfen" der CPU Lüfter und die Lüfter oben am Case nach Luft. 
Würd einfach mal probieren und dann einfach mal die Temperaturen beobachten. Evtl würd es auch gehen wenn du den CPU Kühler blasend montierst, aber dann alle anderen Lüfter umdrehst (so dass die warme Luft praktisch vorne aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird) wobei dann die Festplatte/n recht warm werden könnte/n.
Beides eher suboptimal.

gruß

diweex


----------



## Schmenki (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Hmm von oben reinblasen lassen ist eher kontraproduktiv oder?!
Weil ja warme Luft nach oben zieht...

Hmm alles schwierig.

Wenn ich saugend montiere dann ist die Kühlleistung sehr schlecht


----------



## RRCRoady (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Von Oben sollte man normalerweise keine Luft reinblasen lassen, da hast schon Recht. Aber in deinem Fall ist es wirklich schwierig da du nicht viel Alternativen hast. Wie Diweex sagt, einfach mal probieren und die Temperaturen beobachten. Ich glaub etwas anderes wird dir nicht übrig bleiben  

Gruß,
Roady


----------



## Astra.opc (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

nicht unbedingt, wenn der CPU Lüfter "blasend" montiert wird, drückt er die Warme Luft zwischen den Kühllamellen nach außen, und wird durch den Deckenlüfter abgezogen. Ist dein Netzteil noch über der CPU? hat das ding auch en lüfter?


----------



## Furion (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Gegen ein Y-Kabel am CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss spricht nichts.
Diese Anschlüsse sind bedenkenlos bis 1A belastbar. So ein Slip Stream läuft, je nach Modell, mit 0,07A-0,53A.
Wenn du also nicht gerade das 1900rpm-Modell hast, würde ich dir also nicht davon abraten.
Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem damit, da auch 2 von den 1900ern ranzuhängen, aber das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Aus rein thermischer Sicht wäre es sehr kontraproduktiv, die Lüfter nach unten blasend zu montieren.
Von unten saugend wäre meiner Meinung nach noch am effektivsten, aber so hast du es ja bist jetzt.

Wie schnell dreht der Slip Stream und welche Temperaturen bekommst du bei welchen Spannungen mit Prime?



Und jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von deiner Frage: warum zur Hölle ist deine Schiene vom Peter so weit oben, dass sie deinem CPU-Kühler in die Quere kommt? Bist du dir sicher, dass du alles richtig montiert hast?^^


----------



## Schmenki (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Hallo Zusammen,

nochmal alles rausgenommen und alles nochmal rein gebaut 


Furion schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von deiner Frage: warum zur Hölle ist deine Schiene vom Peter so weit oben, dass sie deinem CPU-Kühler in die Quere kommt? Bist du dir sicher, dass du alles richtig montiert hast?^^



Ja der Grund ist, dassIm obersten Slot die Schiene liegt, darunter die Soka PCIe 1x, Dann GTX570 mit EKL Peter, dann bleiben 3-4 Slots Frei wegen dem Peter und dann kommt direkt die 2. GTX570 und belegt die letzten beiden Slots 

ABER ich habe jetzt doch noch den Kühler drehen können.
D.h. Kühler ist jetzt waagerecht ausgerichtet und der Lüfter bläst auf den Kühler nach hinten, der hintere 120mm Lüfter pustet die warme Luft raus.
Ist alles ein wenig Eng, die Schiene hängt etwas schreg, aber jetzt läuft alles.
Prime läuft grad bei 4.5GHz @1,216V auf 61° max. Denke ist ok die Temp?!

Danke nochmal für alle Kommentare 
lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

wie waren die temperaturen davor?


----------



## Furion (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Also die Temps gehen voll in Ordnung  (deine Lüfter müssten aber recht schnell drehen, oder?)

Also hast du die Lüfter vertikal und nicht horizontal montiert und deshalb die Schiene oberhalb der ersten Graka?
So hatte ich das am Anfang auch mal. War zwar hübsch anzuschauen, aber die Temps waren bescheiden.


----------



## Schmenki (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Die Temps vorher waren schon bei 4GHz bei 70°...

Ja die Schiene ist oberhalb und dann sind die Lüfter seitlich angebracht, so dass von der Seite drauf geblasen wird.

Die Temps von der einen Grafikkarte die den Peter hat sind in Ordnung.
Die liegen bei Last bie 70°
Die andere Grafikkarte bei über 80° mit 60% Lüftereinstellungen.
Da wird aber auch der Peter drauf kommen wenn ich nochmal nachgemessen habe.
Gehäuselüfter laufen zwischen 600-900 Umdrehungen und die 140er beim Peter auch.

Auch wenn die seitlich angebracht sind, ist die Kühlleistung immer noch besser als bei den Standardkühlern 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Furion (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

70°C besser als Standardkühler? Hm weiß nicht.... Meine 560 Ti liegt im Idle knapp unter 30°C und Kombustor-Last knapp über 50°C. Mit Peter und 2 Silent Wings, die nicht höher als 850rpm drehen.


----------



## Schmenki (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

@Furion

GTX570 > 560TI und ich hab noch ne 2. 570 da drunter und die Lüfter hängen nur an der Seite...
Da sind 70° vollkommen ok.


----------



## Furion (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

Klar darf die wärmer werden, aber das ist schon 'n ganzes Stück 
Die 2. Karte machts wohl wirklich nicht besser.

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch verraten, wie schnell dein CPU Lüffi dreht? Ich bekomm so langsam meine Zweifel, ob mein Archon das leistet, was er leisten sollte.

Da bräucht man halt ein XL-ATX Board, bei dem man noch ein paar Slots zwischen den Karten frei lassen kann


----------



## Schmenki (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: In welche Richtung CPU Kühler/Lüfter montieren*

@Furion

Also unter Last dreht der CPU-Lüfter knapp 1600-1700 Umdrehungen.
Man hört dann zwar die Luftzyrkulation aber es ist noch angenehm.

lg,
Schmenki


----------

